# Fire storm is down this really stinks



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Went calling yesterday and got a yote. Went back that evening and the firestorm started acting up. Well it would play with the front speaker and then get static sounding an stop. then it would start back up. Charged the batteries last night went back out this evening and it started again. Called foxpro and they dsaid it was the amplifier or the front speaker. Told me to send it back. Only bad thing is i had a hunt planned in the morning oh well customer service was still awesome and just gonna have to wait. Atleast it will be fixed. Still love it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Their customer service has always been more than helpfull with any questions i had. It sucks that you got to go without it though. Do you have an external speaker you could use for your hunt? I had some from some of my older callers and they plug right into the aux. ports and worked great. One more thing you would have to carry but you would be huntin. Good luck hope everything gets worked out for ya.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

no i don/t have a speaker but will be getting one lol. Customer service called me and said they would fix it. That is more than most places will do.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Foxpro is the leader for a reason! If they dont know they will find out and call you back! Love my foxpro!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I was just tryin to add some calls and delete the ones i dont use so like a dumb a#@ i tried it and poof erased all my calls off the scorpion, but lucky for me I had saved them to a CD when I first got it


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

When all else fails, pull out your mouth call. Hopefully, I never have trouble with my FP. Although, I have forgotten and left the FP turned on all night and drained my batteries. Nothing like hiking into a sweet looking area and have the FP just for looks (it did look good), but for that very reason I always have a mouth call round my neck. FP is the best in this business IMO, and their customer service is second to none.


----------

